# Human embyo using three separate parents.



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Scientists believe they have made a potential breakthrough in the treatment of serious disease by creating a human embryo with three separate parents.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7227861.stm

http://www.imt.ie/blogs/irish-Medical-Times-Blog/2008/02/breakthrough-in-ivf-science.html


----------

